# Glutamine



## txthor (Jun 20, 2002)

Wanted to see if anyone has had any success with Glutamine or if it is a waste of money??


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

great question- I just bought some- Any ? is I have heard you are NOT supposed to take it at the same time as your protein . Is that true?


----------



## Robboe (Jun 20, 2002)

Over-rated if you ask me, but if you got money, knock yourself out.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 20, 2002)

I hadn't heard about the not mixing it with protein leslie, but it seems to work for me. 

It doesn't seem to improve lifts or anythign else, but it seems to improve shorten recovery time and lessen soreness after workouts. As well as since starting to take it I havn't been getting sick nearly as much.


----------



## LAM (Jun 20, 2002)

I have nothing but good things to say about supplementing with glutamine...

post work out there is no problem with mixing gluatamine with your whey as water should be used for liquid.

milk fats will hamper the absorption of glutamine, as will caesin.  for mixing into blended proteins the longer glut peptides are a better choice as they are digested in the GUT...

I would use at least 20 grams a day on weight training days and if cutting up to 40 grams daily...


----------



## LAM (Jun 20, 2002)

It MUST be used in large doses for any real effect...


----------



## TJohn (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> great question- I just bought some- Any ? is I have heard you are NOT supposed to take it at the same time as your protein . Is that true?



You can mix it in your protien shake no problem. Some argue that you shouldn't mix creatine and glutamine together as they will compete for absorption.

TJohn


----------



## gopro (Jun 24, 2002)

15-25 grams of glutamine each day is one of the best things you can do for your body...unless you are The Chicken Daddy...his body functions entirely differently, as does his mind!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## gopro (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Robboe (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 15-25 grams of glutamine each day is one of the best things you can do for your body...unless you are The Chicken Daddy...his body functions entirely differently, as does his mind!




Speaking of which, have you found those studies yet?

I've been corresponding with Lyle McDonald and glutamine was one of the things mentioned.

He, like me, says that glut can be benefical when cutting, but for the most part, it's more of a commercial thing than a reality thing.


----------



## aadaam (Jun 24, 2002)

How is it beneficial to cutting?


----------



## gopro (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, looking for your studies is right after training all of my clients in my studio and on the web...running my business...writing articles...training...preparing my meals...doing paperwork...and modding two sites...hang on, I'm getting to it!

Oh, and Lyle, like you can miss out on all of glutamine's benefits while bulking, maintaining, or cutting.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 24, 2002)

I never really saw any benefit from it either, if it makes any difference.


----------



## Lightman009 (Jun 25, 2002)

I have seen gains during the short time I have been on it. So far so good.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> Yes, looking for your studies is right after training all of my clients in my studio and on the web...running my business...writing articles...training...preparing my meals...doing paperwork...and modding two sites...hang on, I'm getting to it!



Nice cop out.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Lightman009 *_
> I have seen gains during the short time I have been on it. So far so good.



Out of curiosity, what have you noticed?


----------



## Eggs (Jun 25, 2002)

The best benifits I noticed were on the health (and not the bulking up side)... and IMO it is well worth it for that reason.  Recovery was also better.

Of course I took it in larger amounts too, not just hitting 5g a day.

It is certainly no miracle drug, but there are benifits involved with taking it.  Of course, you have to weigh whether those benifits are worth the $1 a day or so you spend taking it.  It certainly isnt the first supplement I would buy if I was dealing with a very limited amount of money.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Of course, you have to weigh whether those benifits are worth the $1 a day or so you spend taking it.



Man, what are you people buying???? I buy two pounds and it lasts 2 to 3 months for $35.(.39 cents a day)


----------



## Eggs (Jun 25, 2002)

You take less


----------



## ZECH (Jun 25, 2002)

no..............two lbs is 908g. 10 grams a day would last 91 days. I usually take somewhere between 10 to 15g a day depending on training!


----------



## gopro (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> 
> 
> Nice cop out.



Sorry, but not a cop out...ooops, time for another shot of glutamine! Bye!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 25, 2002)

Yeah, I take more than you do dg... I can count 

Well, division always has kicked my ass, but ya know.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 25, 2002)

ok...my bad~~ How much do you take????


----------



## Robboe (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> Sorry, but not a cop out...ooops, time for another shot of glutamine! Bye!




Yeah right.

I know what kind of shots you're taking, and they ain't glutamine, lol.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 25, 2002)

I take around 5 grams per day, I guess more as a "insurance policy", as I have no proof that it works.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 25, 2002)




----------



## Lightman009 (Jun 25, 2002)

HEY CD, before using Glutamine I had plateud at 178lbs (Im on a bulking phase) and after using Glutamine for 2 weeks I shot up to 185 and was able to break other plateus in the weight room. I also noticed my abs starting to come through much more, which I had been working on for quite a while to no avail, and my arms became more cut as well. Bottom line, the stuff worked for me whether you like it or not.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Lightman009 *_
> HEY CD, before using Glutamine I had plateud at 178lbs (Im on a bulking phase) and after using Glutamine for 2 weeks I shot up to 185 and was able to break other plateus in the weight room. I also noticed my abs starting to come through much more, which I had been working on for quite a while to no avail, and my arms became more cut as well. Bottom line, the stuff worked for me whether you like it or not.



So what you're saying is that you gained 7 lbs, increased your strength, and yet managed to lose fat and water/glycogen at the same time?


----------



## gopro (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Snake_Eyes *_
> 
> 
> So what you're saying is that you gained 7 lbs, increased your strength, and yet managed to lose fat and water/glycogen at the same time?



Do you consider this impossible? Perhaps it is not a "normal" result, but there is always going to be a wide spectrum, from non-responders to "unusually good" responders, to any supplement.

Some gain 10-15 lbs off of pro-hormones while the next guy may only gain 1 or 2.


----------



## gopro (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You only wish that were true...


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> Do you consider this impossible? Perhaps it is not a "normal" result, but there is always going to be a wide spectrum, from non-responders to "unusually good" responders, to any supplement.



Impossible if its being attributed to the glutamine, I'd have to say yes. I honestly don't see how an amino that's widely present in practically every protein source could be deficient, and certainly not deficient enough to have that dramatic an effect in anyone.

I really wish that someone could corroborate these results with the elimination of any other probable variables. It *might* be the glutamine, but its most likely not.


----------



## gopro (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Snake_Eyes *_
> 
> 
> Impossible if its being attributed to the glutamine, I'd have to say yes. I honestly don't see how an amino that's widely present in practically every protein source could be deficient, and certainly not deficient enough to have that dramatic an effect in anyone.
> ...



You need an excessive amount of glutamine to get true ergogenic benefits...in the neighborhood of 15 to as high as 50 grams per day, above and beyond what you get from food. Remember that the gut is truly a "glutamine hog," and it will take almost all of it for its own use. You need alot of it to get what is needed to the muscles.

I have seen time and time again the dramatic improvements in my clients' physiques after adding glutamine in high doses, while contrlling all other variables.

I do admit that the 7 lbs in two weeks that the above gentleman gained is a rare case if it is true, but I have seen gains near this in 4 weeks or so.


----------



## Lightman009 (Jun 25, 2002)

OK, during this time I was also taking my usual supps of protein and a multivitamin, so I guess these two things could have helped. However, I dont think I lost fat, I just believe that my muscles got a better pump and therefore it seemed like I was more cut when in fact maybe the muscles just got bigger and are now more apparent with the same amount of fat. But yes, this all seemed to happen right when I started taking Glutamine.


----------



## Eggs (Jun 25, 2002)

dg, yeah... I generally hit around 20-25g a day when I take it.  I cycle on and off, and I can notice a difference when doing so.  (I know, dont have to... but its a habit, what can I say).


----------



## Robboe (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Lightman009 *_
> HEY CD, before using Glutamine I had plateud at 178lbs (Im on a bulking phase) and after using Glutamine for 2 weeks I shot up to 185 and was able to break other plateus in the weight room. I also noticed my abs starting to come through much more, which I had been working on for quite a while to no avail, and my arms became more cut as well. Bottom line, the stuff worked for me whether you like it or not.



WoW!

So in the next two weeks you should be 192lbs and even leaner!


----------



## gopro (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Lightman009 *_
> OK, during this time I was also taking my usual supps of protein and a multivitamin, so I guess these two things could have helped. However, I dont think I lost fat, I just believe that my muscles got a better pump and therefore it seemed like I was more cut when in fact maybe the muscles just got bigger and are now more apparent with the same amount of fat. But yes, this all seemed to happen right when I started taking Glutamine.



Good stuff man...don't pay Chicken Daddy any  mind.


----------



## Lightman009 (Jun 26, 2002)

Well, CD, like with anything else in weightlifting, the initial gains will be the greatest gains seen, so I dont expect to keep up this pace and be adding 7lbs every 2 weeks. EVEN YOU should know that.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 26, 2002)

Fair enough.


----------



## stubb (Jun 26, 2002)

*Cycling*

Eggs,  how do you cycle it? 6 weeks on 6 off?  Is it important to cycle or is glut something you can take all of the time?


----------



## Mudge (Jun 26, 2002)

Is this something that improves protein metabolism or ...?


----------



## Lightman009 (Jun 26, 2002)

Yes, one of its benefits is the increased absorption of Protein.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 27, 2002)

Guess I'll dig around some, this is a new sup to me.


----------



## ponyboy (Jun 27, 2002)

I always thought that glutamine was used for recovery and to boost the immune system to combat the effects of hard training on the body's systems.  In terms of ergogenic effects it really doesn't do anything IMO.  I take it because I don't get run down as easily after hard training.  It has helped me to combat my immune system and stay working hard in the gym.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 27, 2002)

Combat your immune system?!

I think i get the gist of what you're trying to say, but that could do with re-wording, dude.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Lightman009 *_
> Yes, one of its benefits is the increased absorption of Protein.



Where did you get that from?


It's good for the villi of the gut, but that doesn't necessarily equate to increased protein absorption.


----------



## ponyboy (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> I always thought that glutamine was used for recovery and to boost the immune system to combat the effects of hard training on the body's systems.  In terms of ergogenic effects it really doesn't do anything IMO.  I take it because I don't get run down as easily after hard training.  It has helped me to combat my immune system and stay working hard in the gym.



Sorry TCD, I'll clarify.  I found that after three/four days of hard training with my busy schedule doesn't allow as much time for recovery as my body needs.  In the past, I would get mildly sick (fever, etc.) as my body shut itself down to let itself recover.  Over the years I learned how to listen to my body and changed my training schedule to compensate for this.  

With supping glutamine, my recovery is much faster and I don't get that effect anymore even though I have increased the intensity of my workouts.  Therefore it is valuable to me because I'm not knocked out every once in a while.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 27, 2002)

Dude, it's ok. I knew what you meant, i was just being a prick


----------



## ponyboy (Jun 27, 2002)

I didn't want to assume anything


----------



## gopro (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> I always thought that glutamine was used for recovery and to boost the immune system to combat the effects of hard training on the body's systems.  In terms of ergogenic effects it really doesn't do anything IMO.  I take it because I don't get run down as easily after hard training.  It has helped me to combat my immune system and stay working hard in the gym.




Here are the main known effects of glutamine supplementation...

-increased protein synthesis
-increased cell volume
-decreased muscle breakdown
-decreased cortisol levels
-increased immune function
-natural GH release
-increased glutathione production
-better glycogen repletion
-maintenace of function of kidneys, gall bladder, and liver (whole gut)

End of story.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 27, 2002)

Ok, is this something to cycle like creatine or a full-time supp?


----------



## gopro (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Ok, is this something to cycle like creatine or a full-time supp?



I use it year around...no need to cycle, although during stressful periods of any kind you may wish to increase dosage.


----------



## Vale Tudo (Jun 27, 2002)

What does your supplementation cycle look like for your creatine?  This question is for anyone...


----------



## Mudge (Jun 27, 2002)

I just did 4 weeks on, 10g a day. I'm off right now for a week or two, not sure its really doing much for me.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Vale Tudo *_
> What does your supplementation cycle look like for your creatine?  This question is for anyone...



I take around 3-5 grams of creatine every day, and sometimes a bit higher on training days. The ony time I do not take creatine is when I take time off from lifting, e.g. a vacation.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> -increased protein synthesis
> -increased cell volume
> -decreased muscle breakdown
> ...



Out of all those, i'd much like to see the protein synthesis studies the most. I'd be interested in seeing the conditions for showing it's success.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> 
> 
> Out of all those, i'd much like to see the protein synthesis studies the most. I'd be interested in seeing the conditions for showing it's success.



Its actually listed in the dictionary that way, so it must be something at least a few years old.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 27, 2002)

Yeah, the ones showing positive protein synthesis were done in rats. I'd like to see them showing positive results in humans who aren't burn victims or marathon runners.

By the way, on a note of interest, glutamine itself doesn;t cause the cell volumisation. it's actually the sodium that is co-transported with the glutamine that does it.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 27, 2002)

And as far as glycogen replenishment goes, glutamine does not enhance glycogen synthesis in skeletal muscle beyond what glucose polymers do alone. If you mix them, glycogen storage was shown in the following study to only occur outside of muscle, most likely in the liver:

_J Appl Physiol 1999 Jun;86(6):1770-7 Related Articles, Books, LinkOut  


*Effect of oral glutamine on whole body carbohydrate storage during recovery from exhaustive exercise.*

Bowtell JL, Gelly K, Jackman ML, Patel A, Simeoni M, Rennie MJ.

Department of Anatomy and Physiology, University of Dundee, Dundee, United Kingdom DD1 4HN. J.L.Bowtell@lboro.ac.uk

The purpose of this study was to determine the efficacy of glutamine in promoting whole body carbohydrate storage and muscle glycogen resynthesis during recovery from exhaustive exercise. Postabsorptive subjects completed a glycogen-depleting exercise protocol, then consumed 330 ml of one of three drinks, 18.5% (wt/vol) glucose polymer solution, 8 g glutamine in 330 ml glucose polymer solution, or 8 g glutamine in 330 ml placebo, and also received a primed constant infusion of [1-13C]glucose for 2 h. Plasma glutamine concentration was increased after consumption of the glutamine drinks (0.7-1.1 mM, P < 0.05). In the second hour of recovery, whole body nonoxidative glucose disposal was increased by 25% after consumption of glutamine in addition to the glucose polymer (4.48 +/- 0.61 vs. 3.59 +/- 0.18 mmol/kg, P < 0.05). Oral glutamine alone promoted storage of muscle glycogen to an extent similar to oral glucose polymer. Ingestion of glutamine and glucose polymer together promoted the storage of carbohydrate outside of skeletal muscle, the most feasible site being the liver.

Publication Types: 
Clinical Trial 
Controlled Clinical Trial 

PMID: 10368336 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE] 
_


----------



## gopro (Jun 27, 2002)

By the way...glutamine has NO positive effects in Chickens...thought youd all like to know...


----------



## Robboe (Jun 28, 2002)

Well that was about as humerous as disease, Gopro.

Jokes must not be your forté.


----------



## gopro (Jun 28, 2002)

Oh I'm sorry, did you think that was a joke?


----------



## dgl (Jun 28, 2002)

gopro, I just received my Sports One glut. peptides you recommeded a few weeks back. The container warns against exceeding 20 grams or so. Is this the normal CYA from the manufacturer. I was planning on at least 20-25 grams daily.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 28, 2002)

I don't see where the argument is. Chicken_Daddy is simply trying to point out that perhaps its not as critical a supplement as the hype makes it out to be, and that maybe most people could save themselves quite a bit of money by worrying about diet and training, instead of hoping for a magic pill.


----------



## gopro (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Snake_Eyes *_
> I don't see where the argument is. Chicken_Daddy is simply trying to point out that perhaps its not as critical a supplement as the hype makes it out to be, and that maybe most people could save themselves quite a bit of money by worrying about diet and training, instead of hoping for a magic pill.



I definitely agree...training and diet are the 2 most important factors, and if these are not in proper order than no powder or pill will make up the difference (aside from steroids, etc).

But, as to the argument...I DEFINITELY feel that this is one of the top 3 most important supplements to take and that while it is not "critical" it will certainly aid results like few other supplements can. It is not hype...it works, and it works well. End of story.


----------



## gopro (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dgl *_
> gopro, I just received my Sports One glut. peptides you recommeded a few weeks back. The container warns against exceeding 20 grams or so. Is this the normal CYA from the manufacturer. I was planning on at least 20-25 grams daily.



Go ahead and take 20-25 grams daily. I have used double that with only beneficial effects!


----------



## Robboe (Jun 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> I definitely agree...training and diet are the 2 most important factors, and if these are not in proper order than no powder or pill will make up the difference (aside from steroids, etc).
> ...



I never said it was just hype. I said it was overrated, and it is.

What annoys me most on forums is when someone asks advice about supplements to use and they get it straight away without any queries of lifting status or experience. More often than not, if someone is questioning a supplement it's cause they know little about it and most likely know little about proper training and diet.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 29, 2002)

Question: Does a person need glutamine to get big and strong?

Answer: No.


----------



## Eggs (Jun 29, 2002)

You guys suck  

 

I'm going over to the door now to slam my head in it a few times.  No, you cant help.

Somebody must be paying you two


----------



## Robboe (Jun 29, 2002)

hey, i've found several studies showing that glutamine can actually inhibit lypolysis. Quite interesting actually.

Also, it can inhibit ketone production, so anyone who has tried keto dieting but never quite suceeded and never knew that it may be due to glutamine supplementation may have an answer.


----------



## gopro (Jun 30, 2002)

Just for the record, I'm done arguing about glutamine. Here's MY final words (until I'm forced to repeat them in the next thread regarding glutamine)...

Wait, first lets get out of the way that you should be training and eating properly before bothering with any supplements...ok, now..

-it works great
-wouldn't be without it
-on my top 3 must use supp list
-will use 25-50 g per day forever
-prefer peptides over L version
-not hype
-will continue to recommend it to anyone that asks

NOTE: Will no longer respond to TCD regarding glutamine or incline presses


----------



## Robboe (Jul 1, 2002)

Oh well, you said it so it must be great. No, really.

By the way, i lmao at "must use supp list". I really did.


----------



## txthor (Jul 1, 2002)

Ah.....Well.....OK.....Glad I asked the question.


----------



## gopro (Jul 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Oh well, you said it so it must be great. No, really.
> 
> By the way, i lmao at "must use supp list". I really did.



I can no longer respond to anything you say about the G word, however, there is NOTHING funny about saying "must use supplement list." Would it be better for you if I reworded to "best supplements available list?" Does this better meet with your standards?


----------



## Rob_NC (Jul 1, 2002)

Hey GP, here's an honest question.

What's the difference between enzymatically hydrolyzed wheat gluten as found in GP2 and vital wheat gluten like the stuff my wife puts in her bread mix?  Both look identical, but the latter is much cheaper.


----------



## gopro (Jul 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Rob_NC *_
> Hey GP, here's an honest question.
> 
> What's the difference between enzymatically hydrolyzed wheat gluten as found in GP2 and vital wheat gluten like the stuff my wife puts in her bread mix?  Both look identical, but the latter is much cheaper.



The wheat gluten in GP2 is "enzymatically hydrolyzed" to yield its glutamine peptide content. In a sense, the glutamine is coming from the wheat gluten...you are not eating wheat gluten like with the bread mix.

Its sorta like the difference between eating eggs and drinking protein powder made from eggs.


----------



## Rob_NC (Jul 2, 2002)

That's not exactly what I wanted to hear. I thought I had found a less expensive source.  The vital wheat gluten is chocked full of protein though.


----------



## gopro (Jul 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Rob_NC *_
> That's not exactly what I wanted to hear. I thought I had found a less expensive source.  The vital wheat gluten is chocked full of protein though.




Sorry, gluten is not a great protein source in and of itself, and, many people get an allergic reaction to it and hold water!


----------



## abyssman69 (Jul 3, 2002)

I have used Glut. for a few months now and everything has changed for the better....5gms before and after workout has brought great results..recovery time has speeded up and i seem to be growing ,but i am taking other products as well.


----------



## gopro (Jul 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by abyssman69 *_
> I have used Glut. for a few months now and everything has changed for the better....5gms before and after workout has brought great results..recovery time has speeded up and i seem to be growing ,but i am taking other products as well.



Good stuff...thanks for the input!


----------



## Training God (Jul 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> -prefer peptides over L version
> -



*** Why do you prefer peptides over the L brand?
Peptides aren't better.


----------



## Training God (Jul 5, 2002)

Safety of glutamine-enriched parenteral nutrient solutions in humans
DK Lowe, K Benfell, RJ Smith, DO Jacobs, B Murawski, TR Ziegler and DW Wilmore 
Department of Surgery, Harvard Medical School, Brigham and Women's Hospital, Boston, MA 02115. 

To determine the safety of glutamine-enriched parenteral nutrition, seven normal volunteers were admitted to the Clinical Research Center for three 5-d study periods. The subjects received infusions of parenteral nutrients containing increasing doses of glutamine (0, 0.285, and 0.570 g.kg body wt-1.d-1) substituted for alanine and glycine. Each study period was preceded by greater than or equal to 2 wk of normal food intake. The diets were isocaloric (1.2X estimated basal metabolic rate) and isonitrogenous (1.5 g protein.kg-1.d-1) with nonprotein calories given as dextrose (38%) and fat emulsion (62%). The diets were all well tolerated and there were no untoward effects. Plasma glutamine concentrations increased significantly with glutamine administration but plateaued at concentrations approximately 25% above control values. Ammonia and glutamate, potentially toxic metabolites of glutamine, did not change significantly with glutamine enrichment. Nitrogen balance and hormonal concentrations were unchanged during the three dietary periods. Results of mental-status examinations and continuous performance testing were normal and unchanged throughout the three periods. Glutamine-enriched parenteral nutrient solutions are well tolerated with no associated signs of toxicity in normal humans.


----------



## gopro (Jul 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by PowermanDL *_
> 
> 
> *** Why do you prefer peptides over the L brand?
> Peptides aren't better.



Peptides are more easily and readily absorbed, AND, they can be taken with food or a protein drink while the L form cannot. Peptides are superior.


----------



## Clint Calaway (Jul 14, 2002)

I started using it and saw good results.  But, I was taking 30 g a day, which is double on the box.


----------



## twarrior (Jul 16, 2002)

> *Originally posted by gopro*
> Peptides are more easily and readily absorbed, AND, they can be taken with food or a protein drink while the L form cannot. Peptides are superior.





I already know there are those of you that think this supp is a waste,  however since products affect everyone differently, I wanted to try for myself and see if there truly are any benefits.


    I bought the HDT L-Glutamine 500 (Guess I should have read these glut discussions sooner)  .

        Anyway, from reading all the "discussions" on the Glut,  I haven't found anything conclusive on taking this solo or with something else.   Should I take my L-Glutamine on an empty stomach upon rising ?? 

        Also would I benefit more from taking some before or after a workout, or before bedtime.  I noticed GoPro you said L-Glut cannot be taken in a protein shake. Can you elaborate on this please.  Since I drink a protein shake at both times (after workout and bedtime)  would there be a detrimental effect to putting the powder in with the shake??? 


        Since this is an expensive product, and again supplements affect everyone differently, I thought I would try for myself and see the results, but I wanted to get some good advice on taking it and when it would be the most effective. 


Thanks in advance to all that reply.


----------



## gopro (Jul 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by twarrior *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L form glutamine will not be properly absorbed when taken with other protein sources. PEPTIDE BONDED glutamine can be taken with protein and be fully absorbed.

If you have the L form, than take it about 30 minutes before you have a shake or meal. BEST times to take it are an hour before training, immediately after training, and before bed.


----------



## twarrior (Jul 20, 2002)

GoPro,

  Thanks for info.  Just what I was looking for


----------



## gopro (Jul 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by twarrior *_
> GoPro,
> 
> Thanks for info.  Just what I was looking for



No problem "t"


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 27, 2002)

to put it the way my dad would say it......................................take it and shut up...............j/k.llol  i have had great results with GLUT. supps work for some other it dont. BUT. when i went off Glut, for 1 mth, i felt run down after my work outs. just my opinion.


----------



## KahunaBob (Jul 30, 2002)

I've been taking Glutamine, 10/g per day and post workout recovery is fantastic......no DOMS.  and the arthritis in my hands has gone away!  An unexpected side-effect/benefit.
Good stuff.... take that and Creatine. Lift more & run faster!

Kahuna Bob.


----------



## Yanick (Jul 30, 2002)

Speaking of creatine, what your opinions on the theory that creatine and glutamine compete for absorption into the muscle?  I don't know if i believe it or not, but i still take creatine pre w/o and glutamine post just to be on the safe side.


----------



## KahunaBob (Jul 30, 2002)

I have no opinion on that theory as I'm not familiar with it.
I take 5/g glutamine in the am after an intense workout the night before to alleviate DOMS.  Otherwise, 5/g of Glutamine and 5/g of Creatine before and after a workout.  Only take 5/g of each on my off days which is only one of two days a week.
By the way.... 5/g of Creatine 45 mins before Cardio has increased how fast and far I can run!
Also seeing more muscle mass  in addition to strength,

KB


----------



## gopro (Jul 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> Speaking of creatine, what your opinions on the theory that creatine and glutamine compete for absorption into the muscle?  I don't know if i believe it or not, but i still take creatine pre w/o and glutamine post just to be on the safe side.



That is cool, however, I do not believe that they compete even though the theory is thrown around. I have always used them together with tremendous results.


----------



## raider6969 (Aug 6, 2002)

what does exacly glutamine do?


----------



## gopro (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by raider6969 *_
> what does exacly glutamine do?



Search for other threads on glutamine. There are many that describe the myriad of benefits. Or, check out my article on the main page..."6 Hypertrophy Hints"...to find out more about glutamine.


----------

